# Tascam 122mkII overloading input b4 reaching proper output level



## pepar (May 30, 2006)

OK, solved my previous problem, but now I can't do a calibration because I can't reach the necessary output level before the input overloads. Like my previous problem, I'm sure that I am doing something ... stoopid. I just need someone to point out my error.

In the spirit of self-deprecation, my previous problem was solved when I realized that the MON MIX control needed to be set to "COMPUTER" to get the ... taDA! computer to play through the line outs.

Jeff


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If the 122 is like the 144 the input gain will need to be most of the way anti-clockwise (that end is marked "line" on the 144, the other end is marked "mic"). I also found with the 144 that turning the line out level much past the 1 or 2 o'clock position significantly increases the harmonic distortion levels.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

With the 122 I found I had to push REW’s input level up to -3 or so. In the -12 to -6 range that the Help window recommended it wouldn’t work.

Actually the 122 doesn’t even need a calibration file. It’s down only 1/4 dB or so at 20 Hz. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## pepar (May 30, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> With the 122 I found I had to push REW’s input level up to -3 or so. In the -12 to -6 range that the Help window recommended it wouldn’t work.
> 
> Actually the 122 doesn’t even need a calibration file. It’s down only 1/4 dB or so at 20 Hz.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The problem was that I was misinterpreting the light on the input. When the light came on, I thought it was overloading. But it is only when the light turns red that O/L condition is present. I'm good now ... and I did see your post in response to someone else about not needing a cal file. However, my problem with the levels being too low would have impacted measuring.

I am good to go and looking forward to doing some measurements this evening.

Jeff


----------

